# HDX playing Audiobooks in new car without an Aux connection



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just bought a 2017 Honda Accord.  It doesn't have the aux connection my other cars have had.  I used an aux cable to connect to my HDX plugged into the aux connection in my car and that produced the sound coming out of my car speakers.  Is there some way to still use a Kindle HDX through car speakers with only USB connections.
I saw a 3.5 Car wireless bluetooth aux audio stereo Music receiver adapter for Android.  Would something like that work?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just went to the dealership and they showed me how to connect through the Bluetooth options. So it is very simple to play my audiobooks from my HDX wirelessly through the car speakers. Very nice feature on the new model cars.
My question is answered.  Thanks for reading about it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you tell me how you did it?  Thanks!


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Someone, If you mean how I accessed my HDX from my 2017 Honda wirelessly through bluetooth--Go to HOME screen of car options.  From there choose SOURCE. Select the Bluetooth symbol. Click on it. Bluetooth search will find the HDX, and then make the connection.  The HDX then stays in the car as a bluetooth option.
Actually my car will find any device that is in the car and will make a connection.
The only drawback to using the audiobook in my car is that my cell phone isn't connected at the same time.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you.  This also made me think - I listen to audio books on my iPhone.  It would seem that they would play wirelessly through the car because the phone is connected but I haven't figured it out yet.  It has to be plugged into the usb.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

No, it doesn't need to be connected to the USB.  Play around with your settings on your car and look at your Bluetooth connections.  If you can't find it go to your car dealership and they will help you.  I may not have figured it out myself without asking them.  I was missing a step in the process.  And the benefit of connecting an audio book through bluetooth is when you push the off button of your car audio system it also shuts down the Kindle audiobook.
In the past I had to go to the Kindle and tap the stop icon on the book inside Kindle. This is a great benefit of Bluetooth.


----------

